# Ford tractor, lots of implements and fencing. SW Missouri



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a lot of stuff for sale. Unfortunately my internet connection is not going to allow me to upload pictures today. So I have the details and price listed and then my craigslist ad underneath. 

1710 Ford diesel tractor. $3950
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763617324.html

Ford 3 point tractor blade. $275
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763468431.html

Brush hog. $500
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763468856.html

100 new heavy duty 6 ft tposts, 2 rolls 33" field fencing 100 ft long and 1 roll of good 4 point barbed wire that has a small amount used off the roll. All for $600
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763570316.html

Heavy duty shop wood stove. Lots of heavy plate steel. $600
http://springfield.craigslist.org/for/5763514238.html

ATV trailer with dump bed. $400
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763488650.html

3 point tractor rake. $250
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763469267.html

Tractor disc in like new condition. $700
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763469725.html

3 point tractor auger with 9 inch auger. $500
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763366692.html

Spring tooth cultivator with plant protector. $200
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763349406.html

Chainlink dog pen(chicken coop). $85
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763333313.html

Brand new 12 ft tube gate. $80

300 gallon diesel tank on stand. $400
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5763292959.html


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You might have some luck posting on www.tractorbynet.com. Some states have a newsletter that's sent out by the state ag dept. Facebook also has area and regional flea market pages and farm equip. pages.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm posting in multiple places including on facebook.


----------

